# OT: Northland Hoops Auction



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

*OT: Northland Hoops Auction (NEW STUFF ADDED)*

Hello! My name is Jill Royer, I am Kirk Hinrich's older sister. 

I wanted to let you know about an awesome event that is coming up in Kansas City. My father, Jim Hinrich, is the boy's basketball coach at North Kansas City High School in Kansas City, MO. For the past 3 years, he has held a live and silent auction to benefit *Northland Hoops* and his high school team. This year's auction is going to be exciting...and I thought this would be a great forum to get the word out. I realize that most of you live in the Chicago area...but if you live in KC or know anyone who lives in KC...please spread the word!! This is a great event for Bulls fans, KU or MU fans, Chiefs fans and anyone who loves sports and likes to have a great time!! Please PM me if you have any questions. Hope to see you there!! 

WHEN: *Friday, November 10th*

WHERE: *Athletic Rehabilitation Center. 1915 Burlington in North Kansas City in the Premiere Bank Building *

TIME: *7PM*

TICKETS: *$20 ticket price includes free food, drink, live music and door prizes. Tickets are available in advance by calling 816-853-7489 or they can be purchased at the door*

AUCTION ITEMS AVAILABLE: 
*Kirk Hinrich Autographed game worn USA Shoes.
*Dwayne Wade Autographed authentic jersey
*Tickets to MU vs Arkansas Basketball Game (11/30)
(Ride party bus, sit in 4th row with Coach Hinrich)
*2 Press Box passes and transportation on Party Bus to MU vs KU Football 11/25
*4 Club tickets to Missouri Home game (mutually agreed to with Dave Johnson not including the KU game Parking pass included).
*4 tickets to MU vs Army Basketball Game
*2 tickets to MU @ KU basketball game.
*2 tickets to Bulls vs Memphis game on 1/13 with room @ the Allegra and dinner @ Marche’s
*2 lower level tickets to Big 12 Basketball tournament.
*2 tickets to Chiefs vs Ravens with Limo ride and visit to Ambassador Pre game tent
*Night @ Hyatt with Dinner @ Peppercorn Duck Club
*Wayne Simien Autographed Jersey
*Nick Collison Autographed authentic jersey
*4 different autographed Kirk Hinrich Jerseys.
*Kirk Hinrich high school memorabilia items.
*1 Week time share at Breckenridge (Long Branch)
*1 Weekend in Branson includes Hotel, Golf and a Show.
*KU autographed basketball
*Bulls autographed basketball.
*Len Dawson autographed football
*Many other Kansas and Missouri autographed items
*Many merchant certificates and packages
* Entertainment, Food and Beverages
*Admission $20

This is for a great cause. Northland Hoops is a non-profit organization that helps my dad's team pay for summer camps, tournaments, volunteer assistant coaches and much more. Northland Hoops appreciates your support!! 



EDIT: New stuff added 11/7/06 

* Framed, Autographed, Derek Jeter poster of "The Dive" with certificate of authentication
* 4x2 autographed painting of Danny Manning by Bryan Robley (he's the official artist of the Superbowl, the Final Four, etc...)
* Copy of "The Original Rules of Basketball" by Dr. James Naismith
* 2 front row tickets (across from the KU Bench) to the KU/Texas game


*
GO BULLS!!!!!*


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

She may not have been your cup of tea, but at least JCSBIGSIS never hit anyone up for money.

:ducks:


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

LOL. Didn't know her. 

Just thought you'd like to know about a good time!

:cheers:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Gosh darn was that ever a poor choice of night to have a bad hairdo on. Right where everyone can see you. Nice tie though, Will the tie be at auction too?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Gosh darn was that ever a poor choice of night to have a bad hairdo on. Right where everyone can see you. Nice tie though, Will the tie be at auction too?


Please elucidate: you're talking about The Kirk's hair and not KH'SBIGSIS's, right? 

(I wouldn't have insulted her if I'd known everyone else would pile on.)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

No no no, Kirk's hair. I'm OK with the cut itself, it suits him. It's just way too long in the front in that picture. And a bit curly. He probably shoulda had a trim before draft night. For people like me who never saw him in colllege, this was the first time we'd seen him.

Am a genuine fan of the suit and tie combo though. It's a good look on any man, that combo. Would be willing to bid up to $40,000 for it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> (I wouldn't have insulted her if I'd known everyone else would pile on.)


Aren't all bbb.net rookies supposed to undergo some sort of initiation? This is Bulls basketball and everyone should be treated equally, sibling of NBA star or not...

at least Skiles would have it that way...


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

I'll work on getting the tie there. 

And thank God I've got good hair. 

And no worries ScottMay. I've got a pretty thick skin.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

Rhyder said:


> Aren't all bbb.net rookies supposed to undergo some sort of initiation? This is Bulls basketball and everyone should be treated equally, sibling of NBA star or not...
> 
> at least Skiles would have it that way...


whatcha got in mind??


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Jill said:


> I'll work on getting the tie there.


Tie's no good without the shirt. I could try every shirt I own with that tie, and yet nothing would work as well as that deep royal blue. Then again, I only own one shirt.

Anyway, good luck with the auction. Can't attend - wrong continent and all that - and have about 17 pounds to my name, so couldn't even place a telephone bid. But I don't doubt there'll be a good turnout, cos there's some good stuff on offer.

What jersey types are they? All Kansas, or are there some high school and NBA ones in there too?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Jill said:


> whatcha got in mind??


I was speaking of the ribbing, but I'm sure I can come up with something.

Maybe setting up a bbb.net Q&A featuring Mr. Kirk would gain yourself a lot of fans??? :biggrin:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Jill said:


> whatcha got in mind??


Patch things up between madox, his ferret, and his runaway wife.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

> Patch things up between madox, his ferret, and his runaway wife.


I've got a possum that likes to hang out in my yard. Maybe he can help. 





> I was speaking of the ribbing, but I'm sure I can come up with something.
> 
> Maybe setting up a bbb.net Q&A featuring Mr. Kirk would gain yourself a lot of fans???


Have you met my brother? LOL. That'll be tough. Let's stick to the ribbing. 




> What jersey types are they? All Kansas, or are there some high school and NBA ones in there too?


Some Kansas, some Bulls. Don't think any from HS. Maybe one from USA. Not sure though.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Jill said:


> Have you met my brother? LOL. That'll be tough. Let's stick to the ribbing.


As for gaining basketball message board credibility, I only saw my suggestion as one possible out. Maybe threatening to post all of his childhood secrets on an internet message board might do the trick. :angel:

As far as meeting Kirk, I have yet to. However, fear of wearing the "stalker" label probably brings my chances down.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

Rhyder said:


> As for gaining basketball message board credibility, I only saw my suggestion as one possible out. Maybe threatening to post all of his childhood secrets on an internet message board might do the trick. :angel:
> 
> As far as meeting Kirk, I have yet to. However, fear of wearing the "stalker" label probably brings my chances down.


Nah. I'm a nice big sister. :angel: And am much more extroverted than he is. Hence the *have you met my brother* sarcasm.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Jill said:


> Nah. I'm a nice big sister. :angel: And am much more extroverted than he is. Hence the *have you met my brother* sarcasm.


I'm sure you have your loyalities to your brother, but are you a big basketball/NBA fan yourself?

And all joking aside, I encourage you to keep posting here. I think you will find us to be a extremely timid bunch of Bulls fans.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

HUGE fan. Sports are life. 

Thanks! I've been lurking for quite some time and I'll definitely stick around and post. I definitely need something to keep me from actually *working* all day long.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Since you're now here and have announced your presence as Kirk's brother, this means you are now a mouthpiece for him and are liable for all his foibles and failings, and are probably going to be subjected to an endless barrage of questions about him that you either don't know the answer to, or won't be able to find out the answer to.

Here, I'll go first:

Why won't he sign an extension?


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

Sham said:


> Since you're now here and have announced your presence as Kirk's brother, this means you are now a mouthpiece for him and are liable for all his foibles and failings, and are probably going to be subjected to an endless barrage of questions about him that you either don't know the answer to, or won't be able to find out the answer to.
> 
> Here, I'll go first:
> 
> Why won't he sign an extension?


DISCLAIMER: The opinions of Jill Hinrich Royer expressed herein do not necessarily state or reflect those of Kirk Hinrich or any members of the Hinrich family and shall not be used for advertising or product endorsement purposes. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



eta: and I honestly don't know much about the contract situation...not my department.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> DISCLAIMER: The opinions of Jill Hinrich Royer expressed herein do not necessarily state or reflect those of Kirk Hinrich or any members of the Hinrich family and shall not be used for advertising or product endorsement purposes.



Why not? I'm apparently a spokesperson for the entire country of England. That's a far bigger burden, let me tell you. There's millions of them, and only one Kirk. I think in some way we should all be held accountable for the actions of others. And besides, we gotta keep up with tradition. Jamal Crawford's sister was here back in the day and she talked about little else. So you've filled this void, in a sense. It's a lot of responsibility. But still not much as much as representing a nation of over 50 million. That's pressure. I have to know, or pretend to know, everything about our pop culture and political stability, whereas the only things I really know about are which towns have a Tesco's in and where to find good 24 hour petrol stations.

(Well, JCBigsis was posting here, until Jamal went to New York, where she discovered the fanbase was a bit more, err, unrelenting towards her. See, we're nice in relative terms)


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

LOL. Your avy is making me crosseyed. 

But I'll do my best. And if you are going to ignore the disclaimer then I guess I'll have to watch my mouth. Cheers to repping England. How's ManU doing?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Jill said:


> DISCLAIMER: The opinions of Jill Hinrich Royer expressed herein do not necessarily state or reflect those of Kirk Hinrich or any members of the Hinrich family and shall not be used for advertising or product endorsement purposes. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> eta: and I honestly don't know much about the contract situation...not my department.


But we can ask more important questions! Like does Scott Skiles smile when he meets the relatives or does he duck out on that? Was Kirk one of the Bulls who asked Gilbert Arenas about the whole re-creating Rocky Mountain air conditions in one's home? What's Chris Duhon really like? :angel:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

They're still the creation of Satan and filled with undesirable human beings. That said, they're ahead of us. And by us, I mean Arsenal, the best team in England, if not the world. Although they can't be the best if they're not winning, I guess. Hmmm. Haven't really thought that one through.

And Schenscher's cobra like weave might make you crosseyed, but it's all I have to cling now. I liked that guy.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll just bump this - is the pen Kirk is using to sign the new contract up for auction? :biggrin:


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

LOL. Thanks for the bump. 

YAY!!!!! 

*does happy dance*


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

See? To any lurkers or newcomers on the board, this is how you prove yourself to us old timers. Get a Bulls player to sign a contract extension. We'll then like you instantly.

(Unless it's Sweetney.)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> See? To any lurkers or newcomers on the board, this is how you prove yourself to us old timers. Get a Bulls player to sign a contract extension. We'll then like you instantly.
> 
> (Unless it's Sweetney.)


Who would object to a 3-year $6 mil contract extension for Sweets?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Me.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

thread stickied.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Always good to see the support of good causes. Sister or not, always good to have good basketball fans posting.

More importantly, SHAM, you avatar is making everyone CROSS EYED. Next thing you know we'll all have haircuts like Kirk.............

Jill, glad you have thick skin cause you'll need it here.

My question for you about Kirk and the Bulls is does he truly enjoy playing weith the guys and under the coaches in the organizaiton?


Yes, I know he sign an extensioin - but for $50 Million, I'd watch Maddox's ferret............


Go Bulls!

Glad Kirk's extension is done. Now, maybe he can hire a hair stylist. I'm thinking a Ben Wallace hairstyle.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the sticky Tom. 

Today is a good day!!

Kirk has always had good things to say about Chicago and the team. And from my perspective, with both of us growing up as Bulls fans, this is the BEST place for him to be. Hopefully the ONLY place. I don't want to have to root for another team.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

Also.....for some of the out of towners that might be interested...

If some of the high dollar items don't generate the price we were expecting, they will most likely go on ebay.

BUT if there is a specific item that you see on that list that you would like to bid on -- send me a PM. I can find out what the starting price on the item will be and if you really want it -- we can look at some sort of option for that as well. Maybe you could call in or something. 

Cool. Heading off to go watch the Bulls go kick some butt tonight. 

Later!

:cheers:


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

Hey!!

Just wanted to let you all know we have just received a couple of AWESOME new auction items.

* Framed, Autographed, Derek Jeter poster of "The Dive" with certificate of authentication
* 4x2 autographed painting of Danny Manning by Bryan Robley (he's the official artist of the Superbowl, the Final Four, etc...)
* Copy of "The Original Rules of Basketball" by Dr. James Naismith
* 2 front row tickets (across from the KU Bench) to the KU/Texas game

Good stuff!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jill said:


> Thanks for the sticky Tom.
> 
> Today is a good day!!
> 
> Kirk has always had good things to say about Chicago and the team. And from my perspective, with both of us growing up as Bulls fans, this is the BEST place for him to be. Hopefully the ONLY place. I don't want to have to root for another team.


how about the lakers..that would be great for him and the family..the weather is great here..


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

LA does have lovely weather. But it looks like he will be a Bull for while...unless they trade him.......... 

:cheers:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Jill said:


> LA does have lovely weather. But it looks like he will be a Bull for while...unless they trade him..........
> 
> :cheers:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

soonerterp said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!!!!



I'm not too concerned. I just didn't want to be rude or cocky toward SoCal. But yeah. Kirk's a Bull.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2006)

The auction was a great success!! Thank you all so much for your support. 

(you can unsticky this BTW). 

THANKS!!

:biggrin:


----------

